
Ask HN: How to move from Sr. Level front end engineer to c++ games dev - dclowd9901
I&#x27;m a senior level front end developer who is well versed in full stack work with Java Ruby and of course JavaScript.<p>I&#x27;ve done some canvas game development in the past but I&#x27;m really interested in joining a triple A studio so I&#x27;d like to garner the skills and portfolio necessary to get there.<p>I feel like I could do the work -- I have a good foundation for sound coding principals and am familiar with compilation and tooling. I&#x27;ve also done some personal work in statically typed languages like Obj C.<p>Anyone have any advice on making this jump successfully?
======
coldtea
Try learning some libs closed to what you'll be using at your dream job, e.g.
Unity, or some C++ lib. Download and study the latest open sourced 3D engines.
Read up on the related math and graphics algorithms. Code something up.

And then, after 1-2 years, approach them for a job.

Note that working in some AAA studios is crap, and it's always a death march,
where programmers are little appreciated.

That said, you could work in some smaller studios with more freedom and more
imaginative games of equal quality but smaller budget.

~~~
dclowd9901
I'll keep that in mind. i certainly wouldn't mind working in a smaller indie
outfit.

------
smt88
I've found that people are more accessible than you expect. Try going to a
game dev meetup or just sending some emails to local game studios. Be honest
about what you want, and ask if you can bring them coffee or lunch to discuss
what you should do next.

You might find that 9 out of 10 people are busy and never respond or stop
responding to your emails, but you only need that 1 out of 10 to give you
advice and possibly give you a warm contact at a local company.

~~~
dclowd9901
I hadn't even considered a local meetup but I'll take a look; thanks!

